
The Tragic Case of Alfie Evans - elmar
http://quillette.com/2018/04/28/tragic-case-alfie-evans/
======
cstross
Barely mentioned in the article: Alfie Evans had an incurable
neurodegenerative condition that had already destroyed approximately 75% of
his grey matter. He was, in clinical terms, brain dead, with no prospect of
recovery.

